# Heat or light for bleaching to work



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I have covered two skulls with a 40 peroxide cream solution to whiten them. I currently have them under a bright work light...but after researching things online...it seems like there are some people that claim that it's the heat that causes the whitener to work....but others say that it's the light.... Which one is it??? And how long should I leave it on before removing to mount or reapply?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

At the beauty salon, they put the gals under that heat dome hair dryer thingy after putting on the lightener. It is heat activated.


----------

